# Favorite duck calls



## xArrow_Assassin (May 14, 2012)

I have a lot of double reed duck calls but am looking to get my first single reed. Just wondering on some of your guys' favorites and preferences.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

I got a single reed duck commander call just to have something a little raspier and easy to use but its not very loud. I stick with my double reed field proven... super loud and ducky


----------



## riverrat47 (Sep 25, 2010)

Winglock just came out with a new one...OCD.


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

Triple Threat from DC. Cuts loud, soft, when it gets cold I will see how it works, but for now it does a nice job.


----------



## brentbullets (Nov 1, 2010)

RM Custom calls. Cold Weather Fan or the Gold Digger. He might be in Canada hunting now and there is a waiting list. Might not work for this season but defiantly worth waiting for.

http://rmcustomcalls.com/


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out Big Sean's New Duck Call The Big Bertha...Hand tuned and made to not stick, I have one and its a great little call to have.
http://www.bigseanscalls.com/ecommerce/big-bertha.html


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with this ^^^

The Big Mamma is no slouch either...


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

my favorite single reed was made by hunters specialtes for buck gardner some ten years or more back best single reed i ever owned and it was cheap.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

duck commander original works for me. I also like the brown sugar as it can be blown very softly when needed.
if you need something loud, then I have an Echo Boss that doesn't stick.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Winglock Calls


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I've got more Winglock calls on my lanyards than anything else. Great calls. Great value.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Anything Foiles.


----------



## capncash (May 16, 2015)

A Zink Power Hen has always done me well. One of the best duck hunting purchases I ever made was a $9.99 Knight & Hale single reed. Really raspy and versatile.

Cash E Hogsett
https://birdsandbucksoutdoors.com/color ... k-hunting/


----------



## tyrel Palmer (Dec 11, 2013)

Gander Valley Custom Calls Homewrecker. Sounds awesome and works great. Plus Mark is AWESOME to work with!


----------

